# Is this the 2011 Ride Machete?



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Am I missing something? Has the 2011 Machete already been posted? I did a search and coudn't find any info.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Dude I don't know but check up this video this guy is riding the exact board...
YouTube - (2010.01.24) Ride Machette LE Snowboarding + GoPro HD

I don't know if it is the 2011 but he rides it before January 29 2010 so... It could be some special edition or really the 2011 one.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't think so, or it might be another edition of the machete. There's a link to a vid of next years machete lying around somewhere on these forums. Anyway, it looks a lot better than that one imo.

EDIT: found the vid. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZ11LnVO-5w


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I can't remember exactly what the board looked like, but I do remember that girl with the stars on her nip nips. The board I rode was white, not yellow. Maybe slightly different graphics and color for sizes? I don't remember that monkey or the legs on the base. I don't know though. I didn't pay too much attention to the graphics.

Edit: That video has the Machete that I rode.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

I just did a little research and I found that there is the Ride Machete LE (limited edition). Just type it in google and you will see that it is the exact board.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

daka123 said:


> I just did a little research and I found that there is the Ride Machete LE (limited edition). Just type it in google and you will see that it is the exact board.


Yup, its a limited edition run of machetes that ride did for the 09/10 season. The 2011 machete can be found on youtube in one of the vendor visit vids at the SIA Denver show...YouTube - 2011 Ride Snowboards Preview SIA Denver 2010 - EasyLoungin


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

here's the 2011 machete... the blue one is a 58, i think the neon yellow is 52


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

No that is not the 2011 Machete. That was this years Limited Edition Machete that was available only to shop employees.


----------

